# Is there a "this wood / that food" chart?



## pocket-pair (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm new to smoking and recently purchased a MES 40.  I've used it twice so far, having smoked ribs and a brisket.  So far I've only used hickory.  My wife, however, also bought a bag of apple chips and a bag of cherry chips.  I've also heard/read that pecan is used by many people who smoke.

I think I may have seen a chart somewhere that recommends which wood compliments which food.  Can anyone point me to a chart like that?


----------



## biaviian (Jun 24, 2011)

A quick Google search will give you more information than you want:

http://www.google.com/search?q=smok...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

A search of this forum (the search engine is great so you should always try that first) will also give you great results.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 24, 2011)

WIKI

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/guide-for-woods-used-to-smoke-food

TJ


----------

